# Hello from Maine



## MapleME (Sep 28, 2009)

I am Josh, in Brunswick Maine. I make maple syrup as a hobby, and so many darn people I syrup with are into bees. The problem is none of them are close. I know nothing about keeping bees but willing to learn just as I did maple syrup.

Im here to read, and connect with people in my area...maybe even trade some syrup for some honey or bee instruction 

I have a wife and 2 dogs, when not thinking about syrup or working I like to hunt, fish, spend time with the family. Just a normal guy


----------



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

Good luck with the bees i know you will enjoy them.wish i was closer i would like some of your syrup.


----------



## coopermaple (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome! I'm fairly new on here and also make syrup. I mostly help Dad with his expanding bee venture. You should join Cumberland County Bee Keepers Association as they are quite active and cover lots of things that are beneficial to new beeks.


----------



## treeoflife (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome, Josh. This is my first year with bees, and I love it. I'm right down the road from you, in Pownal, and I work in Brunswick. 

Someone has bees in the Baribeau Dr. area, because there are bees in the bushes at work. I'm thinking Crystal Spring Farms, perhaps? Just a guess.

Anyhoo, glad to see other Mainers here.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

This is a great site to learn more about bees and beekeeping. Be sure to check out the 'How to start beekeeping' sub-forum - there's a lot of good advice on getting starting there.

Also, check your local library for books and videos on beekeeping. Read, read, read.

Lastly, are any of these clubs within a reasonable drive? Clubs are good places to find mentors and get connected with other nearby beekeepers. Plus, they often offer beginning beekeeping classes:
http://www.mainebeekeepers.org/MSBA_Chapters.shtml


----------



## MapleME (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies. Looks like a great source of info here. Just picked up the dummies book. Great read so far.

Josh


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

I am in the Penquis Beekeeper's Association, which is in penobscot county.
I won't have any more honey till next year, but I have been looking for someone to trade for some syrup.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome Josh - 
Maine is a great place to keep bees.
Best wishes, 
-Erin


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Josh, 

Welcome to the forums and bee-keeping. I just started keeping bees again (after a 25 year layoff) when I moved here to Maine. People here are a great source of info but you can't beat having local people to give advice, show you the ropes in hands-on sessions at open hives and to come bail you out when you get yourself in trouble (bee-wise, that is.)

The best thing I did this year was take the 12 week beekeeping course offered by the Western Maine Beekeeping Association. The classes were very helpful and the open hive sessions at members' bee yards really drove the lessons home. There are other courses that may be offered closer to you. (I still don't know Maine very well.) I believe there is one in Cumberland County and Erin teaches one in York. Check the link Indypartridge posted for more information on the courses and groups to contact. 

Wayne in West Paris.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

There are several bee schools starting this winter, one here in Dexter, get ahold of the stste club, they can help you find one near you.


----------

